# What's in the fridge?  Beer.



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2014)

Somehow, I never get tired of these threads.  What's in your fridge this weekend?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jul 26, 2014)

The SO likes the lemonade stuff.  I can do one and done little too fruity for me. 
There's long trail, and some bud lites (for the hot days when you want to chug it like water) in there too


----------



## johneh (Jul 26, 2014)

In the fridge.
8-750 ml bottles Beau's Brewery  Lug Tread
4 -cans Perth Brewery Porter
24-cans Perth Brewery IPA
10 -bottles Coors Lite for my friends that have no taste ( beer or otherwise )


----------



## jharkin (Jul 26, 2014)

Joful... Someday we have to meet for a beer


----------



## bassJAM (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not sure who put the water on the alcohol shelf...I'll have to lay down the law to someone.


----------



## begreen (Jul 26, 2014)

With two older sons that shelf is emptied in a weekend.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 26, 2014)

Some sort of Zinfandel.  Not a fan.  But it shall not go to waste!


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Joful... Someday we have to meet for a beer


 Agreed, Jeremy.  As soon as the oldest (now 4-1/2) is old enough to pull crew duty on a Thistle, I'll be frequenting Cedar Point Yacht club with my boat.  How far are you from that?  Norwalk, CT.



Note the pitch of the motorboat's engine trying to keep up.


----------



## branchburner (Jul 26, 2014)

Ipswich (variety 12pk)
Smutty (variety 12pk)
Harpoon (variety 12pk)

BTW, I am both impressed (very) and worried (slightly) that a beer thread was started at 7:43 am.
I trust the fridge door was opened at that time for photos only, rather than consumption.
Not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2014)

branchburner said:


> BTW, I am both impressed (very) and worried (slightly) that a beer thread was started at 7:43 am.
> I trust the fridge door was opened at that time for photos only, rather than consumption.
> Not that there's anything wrong with it.



Hah... yes, that's the garage fridge.  Had gone out there for a yogurt at 7am.  We don't start drinking until at least 10am, around here.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 26, 2014)

no pic, wife stole camera to go to her sisters wedding, but as of late ive taken to "bold rock" hard cider, made just up the road in Nellysford Va. http://www.yelp.com/biz/bold-rock-hard-cider-nellysford
the stuff is addictive


----------



## jharkin (Jul 29, 2014)

Joful said:


> Agreed, Jeremy.  As soon as the oldest (now 4-1/2) is old enough to pull crew duty on a Thistle, I'll be frequenting Cedar Point Yacht club with my boat.  How far are you from that?  Norwalk, CT.



Probably just under 3 hours without traffic.  I crew up not to far from there, my Dad still lives in Brookfield, about 45 min.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 29, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Probably just under 3 hours without traffic.  I crew up not to far from there, my Dad still lives in Brookfield, about 45 min.


Cool.  If you don't mind consistently losing, you can crew for me!    I'm a competent middle or forward crew, but a lousy skipper.

I do supply better beer than most skippers, though.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 3, 2014)

We emptied one keg of beer (homebrew rogue dead guy ale clone) this week so all that's left is keg #2 which is homebrew hard cider. Feeling beerless! We're in a bit of a heatwave lately around the pnw so ive been enjoying gin and tonics until i can brew more or (gasp) buy more beer.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 4, 2014)

The question is, did you start on that keg Monday?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 4, 2014)

nibbling on a Seattle brew "Red Hook" ESB as I type, haven't tried this stuff prior to today ,the store had a variety pack with the ESB, Audible ale, and Long Hammer IPA.
seems to be decent not the best or the worst ive had


----------



## Ashful (Aug 4, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> nibbling on a Seattle brew "Red Hook" ESB as I type, haven't tried this stuff prior to today ,the store had a variety pack with the ESB, Audible ale, and Long Hammer IPA.
> seems to be decent not the best or the worst ive had


I've tried that brewery myself... same conclusion.


----------



## Jags (Aug 6, 2014)

From the hotel I stayed at for work last week:


----------



## Brew (Aug 6, 2014)

Jags said:


> From the hotel I stayed at for work last week:



Three-martini lunch?


----------



## Jags (Aug 6, 2014)

Brew said:


> Three-martini lunch?


No lunch.  Those were consumed after 14-16 hour days.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello

Just got back from Cape Cod!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 6, 2014)

Jags said:


> From the hotel I stayed at for work last week:
> View attachment 136216



Where is the pic of the ones from the second night?


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Where is the pic of the ones from the second night?


That was the second night - this was the first..


----------



## Ashful (Aug 7, 2014)

If not for the NEMA light switch and Old Speckled Hen, one might think you were in a German hotel.

<-- has spent a lot of time in German hotels...


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 7, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The question is, did you start on that keg Monday?


 
These 5 gallon kegs last me months, not weeks. I don't brew watered down pee water beer, but go for heavier stuff. Heavier doesn't always mean more alcohol but always means more filling than "yard beer".


----------



## Ashful (Aug 7, 2014)

If it ain't at least 9% ABV, then it is in fact "pee water beer," at least in our local brew-snob vernacular.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 7, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> nibbling on a Seattle brew "Red Hook" ESB as I type, haven't tried this stuff prior to today ,the store had a variety pack with the ESB, Audible ale, and Long Hammer IPA.
> seems to be decent not the best or the worst ive had


 
That brewery is fairly local to me and I am totally turned off by their silly bottle shape. They look like baby bottles. The beer is, as you say, average. I won't buy it but I'll drink it if that's what is being served at a party or something.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 8, 2014)

My wife just came home from the store with this....  






Friends, it is almost that time... the best time of the year 

_Hacker Pschoor, Spaten, Paulaner... _mmmmmmm



And almost time to start moving stacks and cleaning flues...


----------



## jharkin (Oct 10, 2014)

Nobody drinkin?


My SIL came to visit my wife for the weekend and brought me an offering


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 10, 2014)

branchburner said:


> Ipswich (variety 12pk)
> Smutty (variety 12pk)
> Harpoon (variety 12pk)
> 
> ...


Sounds great to me. I'm in Londonderry- we have three amazing beer stores.

I have Smutty variety 12 pk, and I think Kelsen Draken (brewed in Derry or Londonderry)


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2014)

Cider here. Finishing up last years as this years is now bubbling away in the carboys.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 10, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Nobody drinkin?
> 
> 
> My SIL came to visit my wife for the weekend and brought me an offering
> ...


Actually just had some of that three weeks ago... in Deutschland.  

In the fridge tonight, in rough order of strength and preference:

La Trappe Quad
Westmalle Tripel
Maredsous Tripel
Pauwel Kwak
Goose Island Sophie
Allagash Dubbel
Hobgoblin
Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin
Guinness Draught

The Sophie is a very interesting Saison, which I'm really enjoying at the moment, but suspect that might not last.


----------



## Rossco (Oct 11, 2014)

Some Bud Lites. Some Keith's pale ale. Some Guinness Draught. That's about it.

I bought the genius for the wife (Bring her milk in) but am drinking it right now.

Av been searching in vane for some 'John Smiths' but cannot find any within a thousand mile Of here. 

Probably a bottle of Vodka in the fridge but haven't dug that deep In while.


----------



## bassJAM (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm knee deep in pumpkin beers right now.  Sam Adam's has a decent one, I'm liking the one Magic Hat has too.  New Belguim's Pumkick is pretty good as well.  The good thing about pumpkin beers is, by the time I start to get sick of them, you can't find them anymore.

I need to stock up on some of the Octoberfest beers as well, those are typically my favorite seasonal that I'll drink though half the winter if I have enough.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 11, 2014)

I tried to stock up on Oktobers last week but all the good imported ones are long sold out already.  All thats left on the shelves here now is Sam Adams, which is ok but not the best.

I have a few Hacker Pshoors and Paulaners left  along with some other non official Oktobers - Weihenstephaner, Becks (not great), Sam (ok but a bit too sweet).  Never saw any Spaten this year.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2014)

Pumpkin beer.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2014)

Jags said:


> Pumpkin beer.


Ditto.  Pumpking, Pumpkinhead, etc.  However, there is one that I do enjoy:  Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin.  It lacks the overpowering pumpkin pie sweetness of the rest.


----------



## bassJAM (Oct 13, 2014)

Lol, I don't like any other "fruity" beers, but I do love some pumpkin beer.  Maybe it's because I have an October birthday, and pumpkin pie is one of my all time favorite foods!?


----------



## jharkin (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah I could never get into pumpkin or and kind of fruity beer really. Once in a while Ill have a Sams Cherry Wheat and think mmm this is interesting, but by the second bottle I start thinking ugggg too sweet.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## jharkin (Nov 24, 2014)

A new craft beer store opened in town.  With the week off I went in to check it out...  walked right past all the me-too IPAs to the very large isles of German and Belgians 

Just a few to start, I'll have to work my way around the store over the winter


----------



## Ashful (Nov 25, 2014)

Some decent choices there, Jeremy.  Erdinger is considered the premium Hefeweizen by many Germans, and I used to drink that and Weinstephaner frequently, back when I was into weak beer.  ;-)

That LaTrappe Quad is definitely more my speed, these days!


----------



## mellow (Nov 25, 2014)

This Hefeweizen will be in my fridge in another 2 weeks, does that count? Yes I use Mr beer, it is easy and I can brew some pretty good batches with it.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2014)

The MR beer thingys work, but I consider them a single serving.


----------



## mellow (Nov 25, 2014)

You just gotta keep refilling it   Got a stout going in next.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 25, 2014)

Joful said:


> Some decent choices there, Jeremy.  Erdinger is considered the premium Hefeweizen by many Germans, and I used to drink that and Weinstephaner frequently, back when I was into weak beer.  ;-)
> 
> That LaTrappe Quad is definitely more my speed, these days!




Hey I'm starting my self off easy as I work my way around the new store.

Ive also had a couple Weinstephaner Vitus this week if that makes you feel better


----------



## Ashful (Nov 25, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Hey I'm starting my self off easy as I work my way around the new store.


Do they publish their menu?

Picked up cases of Corsendonk Christmas Ale (Belgium) and Bethlehem Brew Works' Rude Elf Reserve (local) today.  Had my mind set on Grimbergen Dubbel and Troeg's Mad Elf, going into the store, but plans always seem to change between the entrance and cash register.

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/41/140/

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1636/7467/

Had a goblet of Stone's Stochasticity Project Quadrotriticale on tap, while I was there.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd love to try those Chirstmas Ales! Never seen them around here. Best ones I've had are Great Lakes Christmas Ale and Southern Tier 2XMAS. Though I'm still really enjoying the Oktoberfests and Pumpkin Ales too.


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2014)

Fremont Brewing has an Abominable Ale they just released that I am looking forward to trying. It has a Yeti on the label. There is a bourbon aged version at 11% ABV that I have to try too. They also make a most excellent Bonfire Ale that is most tasty.



Back at the casita we have a nice batch of nut brown ale fermenting.


----------



## Razo (Dec 5, 2014)

Recently had this sampler from a brewery out of Danville PA, pretty solid.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 7, 2014)

The real question may be "Wheres the food"


----------

